
For a Digital Pioneer, the Web Was No Safety Net - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/30/fashion/30harris.htm?pagewanted=all
======
aditya
Just caught the movie yesterday and I have to say that it is totally worth
watching. This guy was years ahead of everyone else doing online video in the
mid-90s.

At a Q&A after the movie someone asked him what he thought the next big thing
was, and he mentioned Ray Kurzweil and the singularity. FWIW He thinks 2012 is
probably when it'll happen.

Who knows what the always-on hyper-connected zero-privacy future will look
like, but I don't necessarily see it as a bad thing.

------
zandorg
For the best scoop on Pseudo, read Digital Hustlers (which I got from a
discount book warehouse). Also Jason Calaconis features large.

